# Transcend or Kingston Pen Drive?



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi guys, 

I'm thinking of buying a *2 GB* Pen Drive. My budget is 1k. Suggest me which to buy and why. 
 Suggest the make and model. 
It must be ReadyBoost capable. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 14, 2007)

None of the Transcends are ReadyBoost capable. There is one model I think but that's over priced and I've not tested it either. Transcends are cheap and slow.

Look at *SanDisk* (The Cruzer Contour/Titanium/Micro series are definitely capable of ReadyBoost, I've used them), and

*Kingston* (Guess the DataTraveler series are ReadyBoost capable)

There are *OCZ* and *Corsair* ones too but they are too costly in India 

I think you might be able to acquire a SanDisk Cruzer 2GB easily for around 1000/- but am not sure of what's its exact price. Must be near 1-1.5k though.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks for the info bro. i'll try the sandisk one. and also the KINGSTON data traveller series  

any more comments. . .


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 14, 2007)

Try Transcent Jetflash 168


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

^ is it Readyboost capable?


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 14, 2007)

watever u buy ... dont go for trancend V30 ever.. the slowest drive i have ever used


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 14, 2007)

All flash drive are Readyboost.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

few drives dont have bandwidth thats required for readyboost. it will work but it will get damaged soon.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 14, 2007)

@ravi_9793
nup not all. Only very few of them are readyboost capable.
Kingston Data Traveller 1 is not ready boost capable nd so is the Sandisk U3.

Readyboost supported ones generally has readyboost with their model name nd are generally bit costly than normal ones. A 2GB one shud cost u around 1.5k or even more.


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 14, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> watever u buy ... dont go for trancend V30 ever.. the slowest drive i have ever used



I second this opinion. Sandisk is much much faster comparitively. In fact no match.


----------



## anand1 (Oct 14, 2007)

Have a Kingston DataTraveller but never ever go for DataMini it's small compact but lack durability.


----------

